# shrimp and excel?



## Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

Does Seachem Excel affect shrimp adversely? I'm sure it s. Not great for them, but any experience would be helpful.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes - glutaraldehyde, the active ingredient in excel, is often used as a sterilizer/disinfectant. I.e. it kills microorganisms and germs and such. On complex creatures like fish, and in very small doses, it isn't lethal, but shrimp are smaller and more fragile and therefore more susceptible to its toxicity. I would avoid dosing it - you might be able to get away with a small dose every once in awhile, but it's risky.


----------



## tnt808 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wouldn't use Excel. I used it before to try and help out with a algae problem, the only thing it did was kill my shrimp. I also used a small dose, not even the recommended amount.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

If it makes you feel better, I overdose on excel and my shrimp do fine. However, I do have high lights and lots of plants so I'm sure they use it up fast leaving little to damage the shrimp.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

If used sparingly, it will be ok. The thing with Excel is that most people tend to OD the dosing which would then be harmfull.


----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been using double dose of Excel on my two tanks containing RCS, CBS, and CRS for two years and haven't had any problems. The shrimps are all reproducing fine.

If you're just starting it, start with small doses and gradually increase it from there.


----------



## Rc_Racer (Jul 19, 2011)

form my experince excel didnt effect none of my shrimps, if u use other materials in the water you need to see from what they made.

cuper or coper is not recommended for shrimps it kills/hurt and effect on Invertebrates.


----------



## Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been "normal" dosing daily on my larger tanks. Thanks for the varird input. I'm going to hold off on dosing the 10 gal shrimp tank.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've dosed it in a couple tanks with shrimp. If I overdose, shrimp die. Generally for me, the glute in excel is breaking down fast enough and its in low enough concentrations that it doesn't hurt the shrimp. That being said, anytime I've overdosed I get a massive shrimp die off. So, if you want to use excel, I would start off using a tiny tiny amount, and slowly increase it over the course of a couple weeks, till you notice an adverse reaction. Or till you're happy with the level of dosing.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

So here's a question- if it doesn't kill snails, will it still kill shrimp? I've made the mistake of dosing Excel to kill algae and ended up with a whole lot of dead shrimp- so I can vouch for that. But I'm dosing Excel in a nano tank right now that only has volunteer snails- and loads of them. So far, no complaints.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

i follow the recommended dosage,5x on the day of water change, and 1x on other days, no issues.


----------



## torval (Aug 13, 2011)

i use it in my 30 and i use the recommended dose. the rcs live fine.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

I dont really see any change in my shrimp when I use excel on occasion.


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

i'm not sure but from what i heard so far i would stay away from that and shrimps...


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

I believe it depends on how planted your tank is but I have CRS and dose per instructions on the bottle so you should be just fine. Just make sure not to overdose. good luck


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Snails are hardier than shrimps. If it does not kill snails, it doesn't mean it won't kill shrimps. I had the entire tank wiped out with snails and plants as the sole survivors. So, go and figure out how hardy are snails.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

just use recommended dosages and you'll be fine!


----------



## Bizzarro (Oct 6, 2008)

I have 20+ Amanos for about 8 months now in a 55G and started dosing Excel for the last month more than recommended dose about twice a week to speed up growth of the anubias. It's sprouting new leaves once a week. The tank is barely planted and it looks like the fish and shrimps don't seem affected. I also have some whisker shrimps. 

In a 12G Eclipse tank, I have 3 Amanos and dose and they don't seem to be bothered by the larger than normal dosage. I have a medium to large Java fern in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2019)

So, for me, I have lost over 30 fish and shrimp and narrowed down to Excel. One drop. I’m looking for answers as to why some people can use it and some can’t. One drop killed all my female guppies, baby snails and shrimp. Time and time again. I wonder if water parameters matter? I have Ph of 8. Of course I no longer use it or test this out but so curious.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It is extremely unlikely that one drop in any tank, larger than one gallon, would kill any of the fish or shrimp in it. Maybe your Excel was contaminated with something else?


----------

